# Mount Umunhum



## rtalain (Dec 29, 2009)

I see that the peak has just been opened for the first time in 37 years. 

Long-awaited Mount Umunhum opens to the public

I also read where this is the #1 toughest climb in the Bay Area, and #5 toughest mile in all of California.

Has anyone ridden this that has any info or recommendations on this climb?

Ron


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Been looking forward to this since this thread a few months ago:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/northern-california/mt-umunhum-sept-16-17-opening-359972.html

Looks like the top didn't technically open until today but cyclists are going to be flocking to it ASAP... don't see a Strava segment to the very top yet but I bet that'll change right quick.

Mt. Umunhum Road looks pretty tough, and you have to go up Hicks just to get to it...

Edit: It's about 1PM 9/18 and looks like over 40 people have already ridden up today.


----------



## rtalain (Dec 29, 2009)

I'll have to put it on my To Do List. Does anyone know the condition of the pavement? Also, the fact that it opened also means increased vehicle traffic, unfortunately.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

Its been 5-6 yrs. since I rode up to the old gate, but the road up from Hicks was pretty beat up in places. Not sure if they've resurfaced any of that or what the pavement past the gate is like. I want to check out the new dirt trail they built from the Barlow Rd. intersection to the top. Supposed to be pretty nice.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

Weekends are supposedly very crowded, so might be good to wait a while before riding there. Apparently the main road has been repaved:
https://alpharoaming.com/2017/09/24/umunhum/


----------



## rtalain (Dec 29, 2009)

4Crawler said:


> Weekends are supposedly very crowded, so might be good to wait a while before riding there. Apparently the main road has been repaved:
> https://alpharoaming.com/2017/09/24/umunhum/


Thanks for the link to a great write-up. It's unfortunate that it doesn't look like you can ride all the way up to the Cube.


----------



## 4Crawler (Jul 13, 2011)

rtalain said:


> Thanks for the link to a great write-up. It's unfortunate that it doesn't look like you can ride all the way up to the Cube.


Would be a good challenge for Vittorio Brumotti 
https://youtu.be/KuJtiqW23ks


----------



## Hapsmo (Jun 11, 2010)

rtalain said:


> Thanks for the link to a great write-up. It's unfortunate that it doesn't look like you can ride all the way up to the Cube.



You can...
Heres a Strava link for route from Shannon

https://www.strava.com/segments/16091252


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Did it a few weeks ago, steep! You *can* ride all the way up to the cube now. There is still work being done but educational signs are posted, the observation deck is open, etc.


----------

